# USB flash drive speed test results PNY & Sandisk



## Sasqui (Jul 17, 2012)

I had previously asked about software to test USB stick speeds in this thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169081

W1zzard suggested ATTO Disk Bench, so that's what I tried, with some pretty startling results.  I don't know if comparing a 4GB vs an 8GB drive is fair, but I would assume they'd be somewhat close.

Starting with a PNY 4GB metal "swing" open type.  Cost about $7.50 at local Big Lots, this drive is tiny and I wanted an 8GB like this for my keychain, but I'll settle for 4GB based on the size.   Model appears to be P-FD4GB-OSBX-EF from the package.. Results:







Next up, Sandisk Cruzer Edge 8GB, slider design, nice and short but rather stubby and wide, and very, very cheap feeling.  Much like if stepped on, it would not survive.  Cost about $7.00 at local Big Lots.  Model appears to be SDCZ51-OO8G-AIIL... Results:






What a difference... the read speed on the Sandisk is faster than the PNY, but the PNY totally wins by about a factor of 4 in the write tests.  Why such a huge difference in the write speeds?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a bunch of pny 8 gb flash drives that I got for cheap, coincidentally also from big lots.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 17, 2012)

2mbps write speed? that is slooooow lol


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 17, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> 2mbps write speed? that is slooooow lol



Actually, it's 2MB/s (Bytes not bits from how I read ATTO), making it 16mbps Yea, I was thinking about returning that one   I expected better from Sandisk.


----------

